# Hilton Head Yarn Shops



## Gigiky

I'll be going to Hilton Head soon. Does anyone know of some good local yarn shops there?


----------



## kaixixang

http://hiltonhead.citysearch.com/listings/hilton-head-island-sc-area/yarn_stores/81377_3920


----------



## kaixixang

http://hiltonhead.citysearch.com/listings/hilton-head-island-sc-area/yarn_stores/81377_3920


----------



## Butterbeans

The Courtyard at 32 Palmetto Bay Road is a yarn and used book store. Also Needle Point Junction at The Village of Wexford shopping center, William Hilton Parkway. If you get to Beaufort,SC try out Coastal Knitting, downtown Beaufort 900 Port Republic St. Happy Travels!


----------



## tinkerbell

Butterbeans said:


> The Courtyard at 32 Palmetto Bay Road is a yarn and used book store. Also Needle Point Junction at The Village of Wexford shopping center, William Hilton Parkway. If you get to Beaufort,SC try out Coastal Knitting, downtown Beaufort 900 Port Republic St. Happy Travels!


I've been to The Courtyard. The owner let me in one time just as she was closing, so I would highly recommend this shop. The Needle Point Junction has more needlepoint than yarn, but still a lovely shop.


----------



## Butterbeans

Tinkerbell, I will be going to Augusta in a little over a month. What yarn shops can you recommend there?
Gini


----------



## Gigiky

Thank you all so much! The one with yarn AND used books sounds especially interesting because my husband loves books, new or used, so he'll be happy there, too. For some reason, it's easier to splurge on expensive yarn when on vacation. )


----------



## maryjaye

tinkerbell said:


> Butterbeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Courtyard at 32 Palmetto Bay Road is a yarn and used book store. Also Needle Point Junction at The Village of Wexford shopping center, William Hilton Parkway. If you get to Beaufort,SC try out Coastal Knitting, downtown Beaufort 900 Port Republic St. Happy Travels!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to The Courtyard. The owner let me in one time just as she was closing, so I would highly recommend this shop. The Needle Point Junction has more needlepoint than yarn, but still a lovely shop.
Click to expand...

I shopped at the Courtyard a year ago. It combines two of my
favorite leisure time activities. Try it!


----------



## qod

I was just there in May and went to The Courtyard which had just as much space for books as it did for yarn and Needle Point Junction at The Village of Wexford shopping center which indeed had more needlepoint things but great specialty and novelty yarns. The owner at Courtyard was wonderful and I bought yarn for a project but mentioned that I didn't bring that particular size needle and she actually gave me the needles so I could start the project while on vacation. Lovely lady.


----------



## darknits

The Courtyard at 32 Palmetto Bay Road is such a nice shop..my husband like to read (it also sells books) while I shop for yarn. Owner is very nice.


----------



## HannahP05

[No message]


----------

